# Mixing guppy with balloon molly



## intensejustin

Went to the LFS and the nice young lady there gave me a couple (1 male, 3 female) balloon mollies in exchange for the month old guppies I gave her.

Question: Should I just put them in the same tank as my guppies? I'd like to breed these balloon mollies aswell but I dont really want to see what a balloon molly/guppy would look like... if they would even breed with each other?

I have also read online mollies can be a bit "nippy" and I dont want any of my fancy tails nipped off... anyone have previous exp with the mix of ther two?


----------



## littlefish

it's ok having guppy with molly


----------



## jrman83

They are community fish and they can go with any other community fish.


----------



## Amie

I haven't had my tanks very long but I haven't had any problem with my mollys nipping at my guppys. The only one that's nippy at all is my sailfin molly and he only nips at my dalmatian molly. Found out why though; checked them and they are both males. And there are no female mollys in the tank.


----------

